# Who, or What, Inspires You?



## Kyle R (Sep 8, 2012)

Whenever I need some extra motivation to write, I crack open a book. There's something almost magical in the enthusiasm and motivation I draw from seeing a story of one of my favorite authors unfold across the page.

Which authors (or books) inspire you to write?


----------



## JackKnife (Sep 8, 2012)

As bad as it may sound, I draw a lot of inspiration from reading badly written literature. I don't know if this is pointing at some underlying problem in my psyche or not, but it always stokes my confidence and makes me feel I can do better. I'm the type of person who is largely driven by the possibility of success and being better than my peers. I may not always achieve either result, but it still makes me want to try.

Other than all that self-centered drivel, I draw a lot of inspiration from my daily life. I work amongst people for 40+ hours a week, so I get to experience a lot of different personalities, encounters, and events that are unique to me because I was there to observe them and record them in my mind. My coworkers become personality defects, customers are backstories and minor characters, family members can be heroes or villains, and often, all it takes is a two-minute conversation that lingers long after it's over to trigger this weird process.


----------



## Cran (Sep 8, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> Whenever I need some extra motivation to write, I crack open a book. There's something almost magical in the enthusiasm and motivation I draw from seeing a story of one of my favorite authors unfold across the page.
> 
> Which authors (or books) inspire you to write?


I'll do that if I'm not in a hurry to finish what I have to write, because if I start reading a book I like, I'll keep going until my eyelids slam shut. So sue me; I'm a slow reader, and a slower writer. 

If I do want to keep the focus on what I have to write, I'll do other things; commonly, walk or work in the garden; occasionally, get domestic and catch up with some housework. But always thinking about and testing the words of the scene or message I'm trying to lock down.

As to which authors inspire me to write - none; they all inspire me to read.


----------



## Babyblue (Sep 8, 2012)

What inspires me?  The world around me, pop culture, conspiracy theories, and the universe -- it tells me what to write!!! It downloads it directly in to my tiny pea brain and out it spews like a sea of creative gism.


----------



## Babyblue (Sep 8, 2012)

I love Douglas Adams, Terry Pratchet, Tim Robbins.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Sep 8, 2012)

Lately, theory. Virilio is sort of my guy right now. Benjamin is always reliable. I love other writers in English but when I try to take inspiration from them, I feel like I'm just imitating, so if I want to write I go more for the big ideas.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Sep 8, 2012)

I get inspired most times I open up a copy of Glimmer Train, which is full of new (to me, at least) and not so new American authors, and some wonderful short stories based, in the most part, in reality.

I was hugely inspired earlier this year after reading Julian Barnes's _The Sense of an Ending. _Sebastian Faulks made me want to write great literature, as did Sarah Blake.

I also take a lot of inspiration from history and setting, and have recently been influenced greatly by Bilston's industrial past. It has already led to a piece of flash (last month's LM entry, _The Last Words of Old Joe Smoke_); a short story, the first draft of which will be in the Workshop in due course; and a planned novella detailing the effect of the slow death of the town due to the collapse of its industry, told through the eyes of two characters based on my maternal grandparents.


----------



## Jon M (Sep 8, 2012)

Rhythms, maybe a good simile or metaphor, a well-chosen verb. But mostly rhythms. I just love a sentence that moves well.


----------



## Jeko (Sep 8, 2012)

Every time I walk in a bookstore, I feel inspired. Not because I want my book to end up there, but for the thought that, with so many stories already here, the world has room for one more.


----------



## squidtender (Sep 8, 2012)

The fact that if I don't make this work, then I'm stuck in mediocrity as a manager for a window plant.


----------



## Isis (Sep 8, 2012)

The natural world, going places, looking out my window. I used to love writing in my head while driving; something about the rhythm of the highway to and from work and the things I'd see on the way would get my brain going, and if I 'wrote' on my way home from work most of that would find it's way onto a page when I arrived. Reading really good or surprising poetry often makes me want to write. An intriguing metaphor or a wacky but perfect combination of images usually makes me go "man I wish I could do _that_" and gets me started.


----------



## Fin (Sep 8, 2012)

The author that has inspired my writing style the most would have to be Christopher Pike.

The thing that inspires my actual stories is myself. Ever since I was little, I'd have troubles getting to sleep. I eventually found a way to fix that, simply by making up a story in my head that continues night after night. It'd give me entertainment and before I knew it I'd fall to sleep. When I got to the writing age, I decided that it'd be amazing to get my stories written down. So I suppose sleep inspires me the most.

Though, if my stories put people to sleep, that's not good. Maybe it's time to rethink my strategy...


----------



## cullmeyer (Sep 8, 2012)

I get caught up in Dante Alighieri, and Fyodor Dostoevsky. I find their styles of writing to be quite inspirational, and makes me _want_ to write. As far as inspiring the content and/or characters in my writing? Music plays a very big part. Typically music with a cinematic feel to it – for some reason it just helps me picture things better. And... movie trailers for fantasy, sci-fi, or horror movies.


----------



## garza (Sep 8, 2012)

Waking up. At my age that's the best inspiration there is.


----------



## Rellek (Sep 8, 2012)

Seconding the love for Terry Pratchet. His Discworld novels are some of the best examples of modern British humor in literature I could give you. And I'd add J.K. Rowling's life since Harry Potter. Granted it's still up in the air if she can reproduce another success story like her first blockbuster, but who here wouldn't want to rise like she did? Going from obscurity to the top of the reading lists is a dream I think we all can share.


----------



## authorkid94 (Sep 9, 2012)

Although my novel is nothing like it, JK Rowling and her Harry Potter series were a huge inspiration to me. She writes so beautifully, that I wanted to try my hand at it. Now, it's my whole life, and I have her to thank for it.


----------



## LookBeyond (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok, i've been lurking on this site for way too long, i'm desperate to wade in.
For me inspiration can come from literally any source. My time in the military (5 years) has given me a wealth of experiences and memories to draw upon, and when my wife left me last year I was surprised to find that it provided it's own touch of inspiration, albeit slightly depressing.
 Shortly after separating from the enemy I took the bold decision to sell my house and start renting, using a portion of the money to fund a mountaineering trip to Everest. I can honestly say that the view from the summit, the top of the world, inspired me beyond imagination. It truly makes you feel completely insignificant, like a spec of dust. I was so glad that i'd taken my notepad along as it allowed me to record the thoughts and emotions that the view invoked.
My favourite cafe provides me with a constant source of inspiration and ideas for new characters. I like to sit outside and watch people, I imagine what they might be like, what their lives are like.
Last but not least, I love to read inspirational quotes. Not only for inspiration but for the perspective they offer. On that note i'll leave with two of my favourite quotes, that both helped me come to terms with my separation and eventual divorce, as well as leading to my decision to sell the house and attempt Mt Everest.

"Learn from the mistakes of others. You can't live long enough to make them all yourself"
_unkown

_"Don't fear failure so much that you refuse to try new things. The saddest summary of a life contains three descriptions: Could have, might have, and should have"
_Louis E. Boone_


----------



## Newman (Sep 12, 2012)

I'll tell you what inspires me.

Meeting a director who wants to read my script (which isn't finished).

I'm at that desk opening up Final Draft before a rat's tail shake.


----------



## Miku (Sep 25, 2012)

The author who inspires me most is J.K. Rowling, and although he's not an author per se, I love Hayao Miyazaki. His heroines are among the most complex and three dimensional out there. I also love his unique plots and world building.


----------



## Sun Lynx (Sep 30, 2012)

Music inspires me. Not all music of course, but usually epic or drama themed pieces makes me picture something happening according to the music and then, I get strong ideas for a point of conflict or something that I've been pondering in my writing. It's the only true source of inspiration for me actually.. Not sure why exactly but probably because the music makes me _feel _the scene.. Sounds lame but that's how it is lol.


----------



## Comrade Yuri (Oct 1, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> Whenever I need some extra motivation to write, I crack open a book. There's something almost magical in the enthusiasm and motivation I draw from seeing a story of one of my favorite authors unfold across the page.
> 
> Which authors (or books) inspire you to write?



Ever read a book and say to yourself: "I wish the author had told us a bit more about....(subject or person)?" I find myself doing that all the time. I'm inspired to write when my favorite authors do one of two things: they either neglect to fully develop a situation or character, or they hit the narrative ball out of the park, and give me an equal portion of character, setting, and exposition. 

The book that inspired me the most to write was "All Tomorrow's Parties" by William Gibson. For me, it's a perfect blend of character driven story and an interesting setting. Also, he successfully handles multiple characters, each in their own little chapters, and properly brings them all together in the end with a satisfying conclusion. 

Yuri


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 1, 2012)

_Well-sculpted_ female hooters, clothed or un-.

All I need is a plotline to go with every pair I've ever admired, and I’d prolly fill a bookstore twice over. Unfortunately, plotlines and hooters just don’t seem to go together.


----------



## potentialeight (Oct 2, 2012)

squidtender said:


> The fact that if I don't make this work, then I'm stuck in mediocrity as a manager for a window plant.



I felt a bit out of place reading most of the replies in this thread. The one quoted above is the one that I related to the most. A lot of people seem to be inspired by the artistic aspects of writing, but my motivations for writing are all about getting paid.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Oct 2, 2012)

JackKnife said:


> As bad as it may sound, I draw a lot of inspiration from reading badly written literature.



I'm kind of the same way.  I figure I'm not really allowed to truly criticize books until I write something better - something that I'd want to read.


----------



## FleshEater (Oct 2, 2012)

I can agree with Cran; more times than not authors make me want to read rather than write. 

I find inspiration in everything since my mind only focuses on the macabre. I like to try and create morbidity from nothing, or rather, things that seem as if they're nothing; innocent. Technology has just geared me up for a sci-fi piece and I was also conjuring a new take on vampirism...usually boredom in the "norm" leads me to become maniacally inspired.


----------



## Cairney (Oct 11, 2012)

Cadence said:


> Every time I walk in a bookstore, I feel inspired. Not because I want my book to end up there, but for the thought that, with so many stories already here, the world has room for one more.



I absolutely love that thought. 

Personally, 3 series of books that have truly inspired me are the sword of truth, wheel of time, and game of thrones series. I think inspiration can be found literally anywhere you choose to look though.


----------



## BluejayNebula (Oct 12, 2012)

On the creative front, I'm inspired especially by reading a good book (or a bad one, if it inspires me to pen something better than what I've just read), hearing an interesting concept that gets me thinking, or through music. When it comes to the motivation to write, I tend to be inspired by the people around me and the desire to produce and share my work.


----------



## sunaynaprasad (Oct 12, 2012)

Most of my ideas are just my imagination, however, I got the idea of one of my characters from the idea of Sirius Black from Harry Potter. But he's nothing like Sirius. He just has long hair and is my MC's godfather. Other than that, I'd say he's a hundred times sweeter that Sirius.


----------



## AJones (Oct 13, 2012)

I love reading Charlie Kaufman screenplays. _Adaptation._ and _Synecdoche, New York_ are amazing analysis on the process of creation and inspiration. Peter Shaffer's work as well - the monologues from _Equus_, one of my favorite works of writing ever, inspire me on how to create mood and dread through dialogue alone. 

Also, sometimes when I start something new, I go through my music library and try to create a playlist as a soundtrack to the mood of the piece. That helps to put me in the mindset of the world I'm writing about.


----------

